
Ask HN: What're your favorite nutritious, cheap, and tasty recipes? - whitepoplar
For those of you who like to optimize for several or all of...<p>1) Cheap<p>2) Easy&#x2F;quick to make<p>3) Nutritious<p>4) Delicious<p>...what are your favorite recipes?
======
cimmanom
Caesar salad with chicken or hard-boiled eggs:

\- rinse lettuce \- tear lettuce \- add commercial Caesar dressing of choice
\- toss lettuce with dressing \- add a handful of croutons, a spoonful of
Parmesan, and a few slices of grilled chicken or chunks of egg. Voila.

Per meal, the croutons turn out to be the most expensive ingredient, oddly
enough (if you go with eggs rather than chicken). A good head of romaine costs
under $5 and will make 2-3 salads. The chicken/eggs you can either buy pre-
cooked, or prepare a few meals’ worth in advance over the weekend - and use
for other recipes. 5 minutes prep, tops.

